# 220 or dp's for raccoon's



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Like the title says. If you where going to buy a dozen traps for raccoons which would you buy and why? Gimme your pros and cons of both.

I currently run coni's and have good luck with them but was thinking about trying some dp's for next year


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

DPs are handy because you can run a dozen without carrying more than te traps, a bucket, and bait. If you do bucket sets with conibears you will have to drag a bucket for each. Time wise, I would go with the DPs. I ran traps with my buddy all season with a dozen of his DPs and we didn't have a single miss with them and they were the raccoon daggers with push/pull trigger. I want to get me a dozen Z traps for this next season and they come with the push/pull where the duke does not unless that has changed recently.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

220 Pro's

Animal is dead upon arrival

Don't have to be checked daily if your laws allow kill traps to go longer without a check

You can catch other animals occasionally-Mink/Weasel/Fox

220 Con's

Have to be careful for dogs or other pets

Heavy if carrying a pile

More stuff to bring with like BM mentioned i.e. setters, buckets, stabilizers

Get your arm in one by yourself and it sucks

DP pro's

Easy to carry a bunch

Can easily be baited before setting

Can be set even if dogs are present without having to worry

Very safe to set and handle by yourself

DP con's

Very species specific-not much chance for bonus animals(could be a pro too)

Pull out's are unlikely but do happen occasionally

They have to be staked far better than a 220

Mice can plug your traps for a night

Have to be checked daily


----------



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

How do you guys stake your dog proofs?


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know guys who cross stake, chain to downed trees and standing timber as well as drags. I personally use 24-30 inch stakes with a spade about 6 inches from the tip. So far they have held everything.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Beerman069 said:


> I know guys who cross stake, chain to downed trees and standing timber as well as drags. I personally use 24-30 inch stakes with a spade about 6 inches from the tip. So far they have held everything.


 Rebar?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I sure hope we get some more rain this year, otherwise racoon trapping for Kansas could be very tough with so little water around. I'll be adding a few 220s to my collection of traps for this next year too.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> Rebar?


Yes I use 1/2" or 5/8" rebar and either make a T bar or use washers for the top and then weld on a 1/16"-1/8" piece of flat steel cut to a triangle. They have held up pretty good some have to be dug out if I split a root or something but nothing has jacked a stake out yet!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I use cable stakes and have never had a problem and they are nice and light.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

What do y'all bait the dp's with


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dog food, Cheerios, any canned fish, and occasionally berries. I have caught a couple possums in them as well. The best thing to use is something dry if it's freezing temps. Someone may jump down my throat for saying this but there's really no need to dye and wax as raccoons don't really care but the Z traps are powder coated. Just my thoughts though!


----------



## Bluemoonfox (Jan 20, 2013)

I use marshmallows and peanut butter in my DPs, I also earth anchor em. Earth anchors are a lot lighter then rebar. I've been using Dukes the last 2yrs, gonna get a dozen of the white Z Traps to try next year.


----------

